# Razer Blackwidow Chroma Wasserschaden



## TheLurchOfUs (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Community!

Gestern verschüttete ich leider Wasser über meine Tastatur. Aus Dummheit habe Ich einfach nur oberflächlich drübergewischt und dann weitergezockt. 
Nach ~2 Stunden fiel mir dann auf, dass ein Paar Tasten nicht mehr funktionierten (C, N, Space, Alt, Windows). Gibt es eine Chance, dass nur durch warten und trocknen lassen die Tasten wieder funktionieren könnten?
Ich schreibe diesen Text gerade über die Bildschirmtastatur.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Dezember 2016)

Versuch dein Glück! 
Am besten einmal in Reis einlegen und mindestens einen Tag durchtrocknen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

Das sollte man ja natürlich auch nicht machen gerade bei Elektrizität und Wasser. Ich würde die mal aufschrauben und zum trocknen auf die Heizung legen. Dann kann man nur hoffen und abwarten


----------



## JackA (26. Dezember 2016)

> Gestern verschüttete ich leider Wasser über meine Tastatur. Aus Dummheit habe Ich einfach nur oberflächlich drübergewischt und dann weitergezockt.


Also eigentlich gehört dir mit der Tastatur eine drüber gegeben... das ist unverantwortlich, vor Allem bei den Kosten.
Da die Tastatur noch teilweise funktioniert, kannst  du Glück haben und der Controller hat keinen Schaden erlitten, sondern nur die betroffenen Schalter sind voll mit Wasser und haben einen Kurzschluss.
Da Wasser oxidiert, solltest du schnell handeln und trocknen (umgedreht auf die Heizung und vorher alle Tastenkappen mit nem "Keycap puller" abziehen, da sich sonst da drin Wasser sammelt und das selbe Spiel von vorne beginnt, wenn du sie wieder umdrehst).


----------



## Cookiies (26. Dezember 2016)

Falls man die Tastatur aufschrauben kann ohne ein Siegel zu beschädigen würde ich die Vorsichtig aufschrauben und paar Tage trocknen lassen, sonst denke ich, dass JackA  alles gesagt hat.


----------

